# Skyline (2010)



## Starbeast (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## sloweye (Oct 27, 2010)

looks good


----------



## Captain Campion (Oct 27, 2010)

Usually I'm pretty well up to speed on what's coming out, but the preview for this took me by surprise the other day.

Looks veerrryy interesting.


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 27, 2010)

It looks, at first glance, like Cloverfield meets Independence Day. Could be fun.

They've been advertising on the TV in the UK. It seems like we're going to get the film the same date as it's released in the US. (And given the time difference, possibly a few hours earlier.)


----------



## Dave (Oct 27, 2010)

Definitely looks like Cloverfield 2. I hope there is more than that though, and more than is in the trailer - Like why are they here? Do they want to rape the worlds resources; steal our water? Are they just lost? Are they refugees? Are they out for world domination? Or, do they just want to communicate with us? It might just be me, but in my 'close encounters of the third kind' I really need to know these things.


----------



## mr kite (Oct 29, 2010)

I will be going to see this one .
Well Sci Fi and a big screen and popcorn is a Kite night out at the highest level


----------



## Rodders (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this. (Isn't there another invasion movie set in LA coming out at more or less the same time?)


----------



## williamjm (Oct 31, 2010)

Rodders said:


> I'm looking forward to this. (Isn't there another invasion movie set in LA coming out at more or less the same time?)



There's a bigger-budget film called Battle : Los Angeles coming out next year. Apparently, there's a bit of controversy because the directors of Skyline previously worked on some of the visual effects for Battle : Los Angeles at the same time they were developing their own movie with a seemingly very similar premise. 

The trailer looks OK, it might be a fun B-movie although I'm not expecting too much from the plot. The fact that the directors' biggest previous film was "Alien vs Predator 2" doesn't exactly fill me with confidence, but maybe they've improved?


----------



## CyBeR (Nov 1, 2010)

I think I'll be going into the theater the same way I went in for '2012': my brain turned off and giddy at all the effects.
Reality is boring, at least I get to see some shiny lights in the cinema.


----------



## worldmaker (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: Skyline (2010) - WARNING, SPOILER ALERT*

It's been a while since I've posted a few words (been busy trying to raise money for the starship thingy), but I've been so inspired by that exceptional movie "Skyline" I thought I'd share them with you, by way of a WARNING!

On Independence Day, a War Of The Worlds erupts in the little Californian suburb near Cloverfield, where an Invasion Of The Body Snatchers sends everyone into a Matrix of frenzied hysteria at this unexpected Event.
Or to put it another way, if you're stuck for a good idea, and you have enough reputation to trick Hollywood into putting money behind anything, then just watch a load of old movies, take all their plotlines, stir in a liquidiser and pour this stinking goop down on paper.
With unsympathetic characters running around like headless chickens, before they all (except the pregnant girl) get their heads snapped off by the aliens, leading to the exciting ending (the excitement is that you did survive to the end without running screaming from the cinema), with the clear suggestion they hope to write a whole series of this nonsense, you'll find plenty to laugh at, if you can be bothered wasting your life on this. 
Avoid like the plague and hope no one makes the sequel that's hinted at the end ("hero" gets turned into alien monster to protect his girlie).

Verdict: Idiot turkeys eaten by aliens at Christmas. 

There, vented.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 16, 2010)

Well true enuff, WorldMaker.
I just saw SKYLINE last night.. but in Russian..so I never could figure out what the characters were doing...
BUT...as invasion flicks go - it could be worser... spoilage ahead>

 These aliens are different sizes, and are effectively machines that swoop on down and just start gobbling up people in LA. They turn them into slave-beasties of some kind but we don't learn that till the last minute.
 It gets ridiculous with our hero clobbering a gigantic alien with a brick... but muchos action in East LA , yes? 
 Anyway. The idea is OK...vaguely believable. We never do see any Aliens apparently- just these giant droids they send down to wreck the place and grab fresh troops. Will have to see it in Anglaise before I know what the characters were on about tho'.


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Skyline (2010) - WARNING, SPOILER ALERT*



worldmaker said:


> Or to put it another way, if you're stuck for a good idea, and you have enough reputation to trick Hollywood into putting money behind anything....


According to Mark Kermode on Radio Five Live's film review slot last Friday, the makers, "the Brothers Strause", paid for the film with their own money, then got a major to distribute it.

And they'll do it again, apparently: on Wiki:


> The Brothers Strause insist that they will film a sequel with their own money and try to find a distributor to release it.


 

Note that I think Dr Kermode would probably agree with you about the "inspriration" for the film.


----------



## vector7 (Nov 16, 2010)

> Verdict: Idiot turkeys eaten by aliens at Christmas.
> 
> There, vented.



So falls another guy as a victim to the tragedy that is 'SKYLINE'.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Nov 16, 2010)

Definitely a WTF?! Film

Seriously.  W-T-F?

It seems like they expended all their creative energies on the aliens & spaceships (I thought the special effects were pretty good btw) and had nothing left over for much a plot.


----------



## worldmaker (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Skyline (2010) - WARNING, SPOILER ALERT*



Ursa major said:


> According to Mark Kermode on Radio Five Live's film review slot last Friday, the makers, "the Brothers Strause", paid for the film with their own money, then got a major to distribute it.
> 
> And they'll do it again, apparently: on Wiki:
> 
> Note that I think Dr Kermode would probably agree with you about the "inspriration" for the film.




If I had their kind of money, oh, the films I could produce off my scripts.
Maybe next year...


----------



## J Riff (Nov 19, 2010)

Plot... hmmmm...the P word... well it seems these Aliens show up, trash LA and grab everyone to turn them into slave-bots. S'about it...without English, the characters are just these folks hanging out in the hills..watching Aliens smash up the town. I have no idea, not a clue what they were doing, and I watched fairly closely. Not a clue. The tentacle-aliens are well done, but the big ones are a lot like the Cloverfield critter. 
A stealth fighter manages to nuke the big ship hanging over LA, and it crashes but it doesn't seem to bother the aliens... a whole bunch more show up and I guess the message is that the alien bad guys win, and we are all to be turned into mindwiped slaves, kind of the way it already is some places in the world.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Nov 19, 2010)

it didn't really make *that* much sense for that matter.  There are billions of people on the planet.  So they've got the vast majority the brains (hmmmmm brians) of the non pregnant people, all the pregnant women

Why stick hang around making sure you suck up every last brain possible?


----------



## Captain Campion (Nov 19, 2010)

The bad news is that the movie has taken in over $11 million. Their budget was $10 million. 

Odds are a sequel will be in the works. My suggestion: "Skyline II: the apology".


----------



## Dave (Nov 19, 2010)

purple_kathryn said:


> Why stick hang around making sure you suck up every last brain possible?



So that is their Modus Operandi? They are here to steal our brains? I should be safe then, I can't see them being bothered much.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 19, 2010)

Well..it's overdone drastically.... if Aliens came here to grab up us fleshapoids...they would just have a big ray-thing that went HUMMMMMMM really loud and everyone would go into a trance..then they could scoop up as many as they liked without nuclear war. 
 I couldn't even tell- from the Sov version - that there was ships over every city in the world. Ridiculous. Who need a billion humans. Imagine having to clean up after them. Some Aliens have no taste atoll.


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 19, 2010)

So their modus operandi sucks, eh...?


----------



## J Riff (Nov 18, 2015)

Ow, Ursa. )  I just rewatched this, and it is okay as an action movie. It was just a bit vague because in various shots it's hard to tell what is going on. People are being sucked up into the alien ships near the beginning, but I wasn't quite sure of that until rewatching. Thing is, I reaaly want these giant invasion flicks to be good, action-wise, because the story is not going to be enough. Aliens are here, they steal human brains and put them into slave-creatures for an unknown reason. Good enough. Make sure we know this however, or it can lose focus fast. There are some great scenes in this movie, the jet that misses our heros by about twenty feet before crashing into the giant alien and what-not. The ending sets up a sequel, technically, but it would be very weird to say the least, with our MC and GF now turned into giant alien things. Next* )


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2015)

This one might have worked better as a tv series. 

I think they are working on a sequel to it.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes, it's an obvious set up for a sequel, but, the MC and GF are now alien blue-brain critters, inside the alien ship. It could have been a great movie but a follow-up? Should be a full movie if anything.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2015)

J Riff said:


> Yes, it's an obvious set up for a sequel, but, the MC and GF are now alien blue-brain critters, inside the alien ship. It could have been a great movie but a follow-up? Should be a full movie if anything.



 I don't think a sequel will fly at the box office .  

 They do this as cable series in the vein of Falling skies.


----------

